# 40 gallon breeder or 55 gallon tank?



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

I currently have a 20G long and am looking to get a larger 2nd tank.

I bought a 40g breeder (still brand new, not used yet) but am thinking about returning it an exchange for a 55g.

I have purchased a Fluval 306 (rated up to 75g) and have a 250w heater both purchased for the new 40b. I am also picking up 80lbs of sand (Black Beauty) this week. The only thing I have not purchased is the lights. I have a table for the breeder but would have no problem building a DIY stand for the 55. So all in all cost isn't a major factor between the two because of the Petco $1 per gallon sale right now and I believe I have most of the equipment that would be suitable for either or.

Either way it would be a community tank with plants and driftwood. Stocking as follows (5) Bleeding Heart Tetras*, (4)Zebra Loaches, Possibly (5) Cory's, pair of GBR's, a few male guppies* and platies* (*)means from the 20L.

My question is what are your opinions of the tanks themselves? I kind of like the shape of the 40b but like the thought of having an extra 15 gallons to work with as far as stocking and general water care.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I like the breders better(have 2x40,1x30).The breeders have a little more surface area(4 1/2 sq'as opposed to 4sq ').So if you don't subscribe to the inch per gallon(which is not accurate) and know surface area is where its at then the breeders are the way to go.The deeper tanks can get scaped nicer I think also.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you plan to have a planted tank, keep the 40B. I think overall you'll be much more happier with it than a 55g. Personally, I think 55g tanks are much too skinny for as tall as they are....they are taller than a 75g. They look a little weird to me. I have owned them in the past, but 40B seem to be like a scaled down version of a 75g. Planting and not having to pay a lot for lighting and being able to grow carpeting plants fairly easily would make me choose the 40B.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would have to agree with Jrman on this one. The 40B's are so much easier to plant. And look a lot nicer.


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for feedback, I wasn't thrilled about the height and skinniness of the 55g. It's a shame they had to add all the extra gallons in height. I wish it was similar footprint of the 40b except for being 48L. I think I will stay with the 40b for now. Maybe Petco will do a sale eventually with the 75g.


----------

